# Lines about Freemasons from conspiracy theorist



## Dontrell Stroman

I created this topic to share with other brothers lines you have heard from non freemasons and conspiracy theorists about freemasons. I'll start - I had a guy ask me, is it true you can go to court and show your ring and be let go. Another - I want tell anyone, I promise, tell me what actually happened to JFK ? Lol


----------



## Brother JC

That we have the Templar treasure and (my favourite) the capstone of the pyramid.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I heard that one a bunch also lol


----------



## SeeKer.mm

You know the funny thing is I have never really been asked questions by non-Masons.   Normally people just tell me all about how I am being deceived into Devil worship and New World Order by the Bilderbergs and the Bohemian Grove.   I am never asked a thing about what goes on in Lodge or what it means to me to be a Mason... People already seem to know without ever having asked a question at all.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Oh don't we have the White House Cornerstone too somewhere?  Lol


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I've been asked a bunch of questions. I reckon due to be being a very social man, people seem to approach quite a bit


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Ah Yeah see,  I am more semi social.   I tend to have the same friends I have had for years.   Any new acquaintances I make are usually from Lodge or sometimes work.   My Masonic friends are already Masons and the topic rarely comes up when I am around my non Masonic friends,  although they know full well that I am a Mason.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

The people who told me that I was being deceived were from a church I visited with a friend,  never went their again lol


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I had a really close brother in Christ come to me and inquire about the freemasons. At first I thought he was asking questions because he was interested in joining, but as the conversation went along I noticed bye started asking questions about things he had read online. (Mostly about the ritual) and of course my response to everything was "well, if you read it online; it had to be 100% truth)


----------



## AndreAshlar

I met two men on Monday who'd I'd lent a hand to in shoveling out their vehicles.  We ended up chatting for more than an hour.  As the conversation progressed, it was evident to me that they were conspiracy theorists.  Eventually the topic of freemasonry surfaced.  They were convinced that freemasons sacrifice animals in those rituals they BEGIN in the 3rd degree.  They knew this to be true because they'd seen videos on YouTube.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Were they talking about the roast beef and fried chicken at the festive board? Count me in!


----------



## Sammcd

A door to door magazine salesman ask me after seeing the Square and Compass emblem  on my truck if I would tell him what was buried on Oak Island.


----------



## dfreybur

AndreAshlar said:


> They were convinced that freemasons sacrifice animals in those rituals they BEGIN in the 3rd degree.



Every meal I have ever been to at lodge has had a prayer before eating.  That's the definition of animal sacrifice - Animal because the meals at lodge always seem to include at least some meat.  Sacrifice because the word comes from sacri- for sacred and -fice for to make so sacrifice means to make sacred or holy.

The fact that we pray before every meal was one of the reasons I was drawn to Masonry in the first place.  I am grateful for our animal sacrifice.

Say that to some people and they get wide eyed and in denial, but that's what the words mean.  If you're going to bash anyone for animal sacrifice you need to stop praying before meals that have meat.  I have no intention to ever stop praying before meals that include meat.


----------



## Warrior1256

My sister in law's husband sees a conspiracy behind every bush. I hardly ever see him so I have not talked yet to him about Masonry. However, I'm sure that he will have plenty to say about it when I do. He usually gets mad and stops talking when I start laughing.


----------



## conleyl3

SeeKer.mm said:


> You know the funny thing is I have never really been asked questions by non-Masons.   Normally people just tell me all about how I am being deceived into Devil worship and New World Order by the Bilderbergs and the Bohemian Grove.   I am never asked a thing about what goes on in Lodge or what it means to me to be a Mason... People already seem to know without ever having asked a question at all.


They are watching the History Channel too often.  

Sent from my VS986 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

conleyl3 said:


> They are watching the History Channel too often.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Actually, I like these Freemason shows on tv. They are always good for a laugh, lol.


----------



## MMM580

Man in bar: "I'm sorry, but I couldn't help noticing your ring."
Me: "What, Sorry ?"
Man in bar: "the ring on your right hand ........ your one of them aren't you ?"
Me: "you mean a Freemason!"
Man in bar: "shhhh! Yes a Freemason (whispered)"
Me: "yes, I am."
Man in bar: "can I ask you a question ?"
Me: "you can ask!"
Man in bar: (Looking around, and over his shoulder) "was he ?"
Me: "sorry?"
Man in bar: "was he a freemason?"
Me: "who ?"
Man in bar: "Jack the Ripper ?"
Me: "I don't know !"
Man in bar: "What do you mean, you don't know ?"
Me: "well, how would I know. One, I don't personally know every brother in the world, and two, it was a long time ago and I'm not that old !"
Man in bar: "well even if you don't know you could find out ...... right ?"
Me: "well I suppose I could. Especially now you've peeked my interest ! Let's think about it logically, Jack the Ripper was active in London in 1818 or something like that right ?"
Man in bar: "yes something like that !"
Me: "well at that time there were maybe four lodges active in London. Plus the Grand lodge of England. So if I looked up there membership records, I could find out if he was a member."
Man in bar: "could you ..... I mean would you ?"
Me: "well, yes ! I could do ! I just need one thing!"
Man in bar: "What?"
Me: "his name !"
Man in bar: "well I don't know That?"
Me: "well I absolutely guarantee you no matter how hard I search, I will not find an entry for a brother "Jack the Ripper will I!"
Man in bar: "but, but ...... "
Me: "please, leave me alone now !"

Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

MMM580 said:


> Man in bar: "I'm sorry, but I couldn't help noticing your ring."
> Me: "What, Sorry ?"
> Man in bar: "the ring on your right hand ........ your one of them aren't you ?"
> Me: "you mean a Freemason!"
> Man in bar: "shhhh! Yes a Freemason (whispered)"
> Me: "yes, I am."
> Man in bar: "can I ask you a question ?"
> Me: "you can ask!"
> Man in bar: (Looking around, and over his shoulder) "was he ?"
> Me: "sorry?"
> Man in bar: "was he a freemason?"
> Me: "who ?"
> Man in bar: "Jack the Ripper ?"
> Me: "I don't know !"
> Man in bar: "What do you mean, you don't know ?"
> Me: "well, how would I know. One, I don't personally know every brother in the world, and two, it was a long time ago and I'm not that old !"
> Man in bar: "well even if you don't know you could find out ...... right ?"
> Me: "well I suppose I could. Especially now you've peeked my interest ! Let's think about it logically, Jack the Ripper was active in London in 1818 or something like that right ?"
> Man in bar: "yes something like that !"
> Me: "well at that time there were maybe four lodges active in London. Plus the Grand lodge of England. So if I looked up there membership records, I could find out if he was a member."
> Man in bar: "could you ..... I mean would you ?"
> Me: "well, yes ! I could do ! I just need one thing!"
> Man in bar: "What?"
> Me: "his name !"
> Man in bar: "well I don't know That?"
> Me: "well I absolutely guarantee you no matter how hard I search, I will not find an entry for a brother "Jack the Ripper will I!"
> Man in bar: "but, but ...... "
> Me: "please, leave me alone now !"
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using My Freemasonry mobile app


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## jermy Bell

I guess I joined for the wrong reasons if these rumors aren't true. Lmao !!!! I have had some ask or say some crazy things. I have a very good friend who was a mason for 50 years, 32° mason , shriner, etc. I has asked, what are the secrets of freemasonry?  And what people say , is it true ? He gave me the most serious look, and replied,  jay, I have been a mason for over 50 years, and have reached the 32° degree, and am a 2x past master and they still won' tell me. Lol. I really miss him. He passed away a year ago.


----------



## Bloke

One of my favourite exchanges was with "an expert on Freemasonry" on the web several years back, he said you had to be a Freemason to get into the Australian Parliament. ... I asked if Freemasonry was a fraternity, and being an expert, he was able to tell me YES ! I then asked, well, being a Fraternity, and that meaning all the members are male and that you have to be a member of it to get into Parliament, how is it we have a female Prime Minister ? Being an "expert"on Freemasonry, he even replied with an "explanation"..


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> One of my favourite exchanges was with "an expert on Freemasonry" on the web several years back, he said you had to be a Freemason to get into the Australian Parliament. ... I asked if Freemasonry was a fraternity, and being an expert, he was able to tell me YES ! I then asked, well, being a Fraternity, and that meaning all the members are male and that you have to be a member of it to get into Parliament, how is it we have a female Prime Minister ? Being an "expert"on Freemasonry, he even replied with an "explanation"..


Lol!!!!!


----------



## CLewey44

Bloke said:


> One of my favourite exchanges was with "an expert on Freemasonry" on the web several years back, he said you had to be a Freemason to get into the Australian Parliament. ... I asked if Freemasonry was a fraternity, and being an expert, he was able to tell me YES ! I then asked, well, being a Fraternity, and that meaning all the members are male and that you have to be a member of it to get into Parliament, how is it we have a female Prime Minister ? Being an "expert"on Freemasonry, he even replied with an "explanation"..



Of course he replied. He's an 'expert'!


----------



## Warrior1256

CLewey44 said:


> Of course he replied. He's an 'expert'!


Interesting story of mine. I talked with a relative of mine, who shall remain nameless, who said that he read an account on the internet by a former Freemason who was a Past Master and Master Ritualist. Supposedly this person left Freemasonry when he realized that Freemasonry was anti-Christian and possibly even Satanic! He was now spreading the warning regarding Freemasonry. I asked the name of this person. My friend couldn't recall. I asked how he knew that this person was really a Past Master, Master Ritualist or even a former member of Freemasonry. His reply was "Because he said he was". My reply was "So we have someone whose name we don't know claiming qualifications that we only have his word for but we know for a fact that he's telling the truth?' My relative got a little huffy about it but this was the end of that topic of discussion.


----------



## goomba

Warrior1256 said:


> Interesting story of mine. I talked with a relative of mine, who shall remain nameless, ...



Is it Voldemort?  The Cryptic Council and Deathly Hallows symbol is pretty darn close.......


----------



## Scoops

goomba said:


> Is it Voldemort?  The Cryptic Council and Deathly Hallows symbol is pretty darn close.......


Haha, funny you should say that. JK Rowling said that the Deathly Hallows symbol was somewhat inspired by the S&C...

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256

goomba said:


> Is it Voldemort? The Cryptic Council and Deathly Hallows symbol is pretty darn close.......


Lol!!!


----------



## CLewey44

I watch LOTRs for the first time since it came out recently, that thing is riddled with symbolism. Unbelievable.


----------



## dfreybur

Scoops said:


> Haha, funny you should say that. JK Rowling said that the Deathly Hallows symbol was somewhat inspired by the S&C..



She has us confused with the Twelve Step folks.  Every time I see the Deathly Hallows symbol on a car I think "Now which 12 step program is that based on the color coding.  I always forget which color coding goes with what group."  Then "Oh right, the line down the middle.  Fantasy Fans Anonymous".

I should find a local FFA meeting.  Oh drat, there's a name overlap with Future Farmers of America.  I'd show up in costume.  Hilarity would ensue - You may THINK you are a cow but you are actually now a YAK.  Zap!


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ

There's a lady at work who's convinced that Masons do seemingly insignificant pranks to ruin people's day (eg moving a desk by an inch or two so that unsuspectors stub their toes).

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> There's a lady at work who's convinced that Masons do seemingly insignificant pranks to ruin people's day (eg moving a desk by an inch or two so that unsuspectors stub their toes).


Some people see conspiracies everywhere and will believe anything.


----------



## Bloke

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> There's a lady at work who's convinced that Masons do seemingly insignificant pranks to ruin people's day (eg moving a desk by an inch or two so that unsuspectors stub their toes).
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


So am I ! The Bastards..


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> Interesting story of mine. I talked with a relative of mine, who shall remain nameless, who said that he read an account on the internet by a former Freemason who was a Past Master and Master Ritualist. Supposedly this person left Freemasonry when he realized that Freemasonry was anti-Christian and possibly even Satanic! He was now spreading the warning regarding Freemasonry. I asked the name of this person. My friend couldn't recall. I asked how he knew that this person was really a Past Master, Master Ritualist or even a former member of Freemasonry. His reply was "Because he said he was". My reply was "So we have someone whose name we don't know claiming qualifications that we only have his word for but we know for a fact that he's telling the truth?' My relative got a little huffy about it but this was the end of that topic of discussion.


You should have told here you were IRS and got $5K off her...


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> So am I ! The Bastards..





Bloke said:


> You should have told here you were IRS and got $5K off her...


LOL!!!


----------



## okielabrat

I have it on good information (OK, a Youtube video) that the word "expert" is derived from two root words:
"Ex", meaning former
"Spurt", a drip under pressure.

Which pretty much explains the Google University graduates we hear about...........


----------



## Warrior1256

okielabrat said:


> I have it on good information (OK, a Youtube video) that the word "expert" is derived from two root words:
> "Ex", meaning former
> "Spurt", a drip under pressure.


LOL!!!!!! I like that!


----------

